# Purple dragon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

today I went to Petco and they had the most pretty and heathy bettas I've ever seen at a pet store:-D. Their were sooo many I wanted that I stayed in Petco forever looking at the bettas trying to pick a betta because they were all sooo handsome and their cups were clean:shock:.When I was about to get a HMDBT I saw him a purple dragon HMPK that I named Byron:lol::lol:


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

oooo did you get him???


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

My AWSOME Petco


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I DEMAND Pictures!!! Lol


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm sooo sorry I have no camera,but I'll try to get my sister's phone when she gets home


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

oo your being a tease! bad you!   LOL


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

sounds pretty i also got a beta today


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks he is very pretty


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

no one else?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

How come there are noo pictures??!!lol He sounds gorgeous!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I saw a Purple dragon at my petco too! His scaling was so thick that he was blind though... poor boy. I should have gotten a pic.

Jayy! I don't care if the pics are blurry!!!! WE NEED PICS! LOL! Just kidding ya. ;-)


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

that poor beta at a petstore i went to i was about to complain they had several dead fish in there tanks


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

sorry no pics he died this morning


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

aww   I'm so sorry


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i am sorry also its tough to lose a friend


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww... sory to here he died. That sucks. Are you going to take him to the store for a replacement or refund?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i would if you just got it


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

again i am also sorry


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh no! What a shame. :-( You should go get him refunded, at least you'd be able to get another betta.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks everyone!! I'm hopely going today and find a new friend or two.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

cool take pics


----------

